# 7” Wet tile saw choices



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i've done many jobs with a basic 4 1/2" tile saw, works well. if i was a pro, then a larger.

no more MF coupons ? hmmm.


----------



## Keiv (Jul 23, 2016)

I haven’t really considered the smaller saws. I just remember borrowing a 7” saw for a job I did years ago and it worked good so I considered getting my own this time. I don’t recall what he had though.

From what I understand, HF is all digital now. Apparently no paper catalogs. I’m not sure about the coupons though which is a bummer because that diamondback would have been my first choice.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I use a Ridgid overhead saw. Mainly because we do a lot of it, it can be set to cut bevels, it can operate as a chop saw when cutting out for receptacle boxes, it has a laser (never use it), the water system recycles the water so you only use one bucket of water a day and the tray filters out all the slag. Just basically a good saw. Not cheap.

Edit: Surprising to find the Ridgid saws don't have the water recovery system. Sad.


----------



## Keiv (Jul 23, 2016)

The specific models I was looking at for both brands were these. That rigid has been through a few “upgrades” from what I understand, so I’m not sure if that’s similar to what you used.

Rigid R4031S
Diamondback DB070-1

Just due to the fact that the price points are fairly close, I was thinking of going with the rigid but not having used either, I was hoping to get some more input. The reviews for both seem good overall but so I’m guessing either one will probably be fine for the typical diy’er


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i'm sure you have watched vids on both ...


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Finally found mine. It is no longer available. Not sure why. The one thing I like about it, is that it recycles the water so you aren't having to dump the tray several times during a long project.



https://www.homedepot.ca/product/ridgid-7-inch-portable-tile-saw-with-laser/1000669206


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Sorta Strange...and I'm not sure of their pricing today, but several years ago (ok maybe 8 or 10) I bought a lowes Kobalt overhead 7 wet saw.

At that time it was by far the most economical....AND IT HAS WORKED GREAT FOR 8+ YEARS. Yes, it's not an MK...does everything an MK can do.

Now I'm a belt wearing GC, so I'm not tiling everyday.....but I do a lot and have subbed only one job that I was too busy to do myself. And I have lent it out to competant friends numerous times.

As Larry explains, this saw has all the same attributes with the exception of filtering the water, which I do not really understand, as it's never been an issue for me. I did have to replace the water pump maybe 5 years ago...big deal $10.

Just possible food for thought.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I bought a Home Depot 25-30 years ago, and each time that I get it out it works great.

It's not fancy, just basic, but I can cut bevels, angles, and shorts.

Must be careful on those short ones though, I prize my fingers.


ED


----------



## Deaknh (Mar 24, 2018)

Keiv said:


> The specific models I was looking at for both brands were these. That rigid has been through a few “upgrades” from what I understand, so I’m not sure if that’s similar to what you used.
> 
> Rigid R4031S
> Diamondback DB070-1
> ...


I have used that ridgid for about 5 years. Very well worth it. Keep a good blade on it and keep the line blown out and you're golden.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Have you looked at Craig's List? There are usually a few tile saws listed around here.


----------



## Keiv (Jul 23, 2016)

It was a toss up between the two but I ended up getting the ridgid. No harbor freight has a 7” saw in stock fir the whole state apparently and it won’t be available until later this month, so that made my deduction easier. It’s worked great so far. I’m using an aftermarket blade as well so I can’t say much on the stock blade.


----------



## Keiv (Jul 23, 2016)

ratherbefishing said:


> Have you looked at Craig's List? There are usually a few tile saws listed around here.


I did about a week ago. Lots of heavily used saws that were above what I’d want to pay fir them. Pros might find uses for those but I couldn’t find any second hand saws that seemed worth getting. Some of them flat out looked like they got dragged behind a truck.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I was in need of a new blade, so I decided to experiment a little. I have used thin kerf blades, but they seem to wander and distort a little. So I bought this Ridgid blade for the current project. Holey moley, what a great blade. it has a thick center core and who knows what on the outer rim. It does not vibrate, distort and cuts like butter. Expensive, yeah, but if I get a few jobs out of it the cost will amortize. 









RIDGID 7 in. Turbo Mesh Rim Diamond Blade HD-CM70P - The Home Depot


RIDGID Turbo-Mesh Rim Diamond Blades are made with the professional users in mind. These blades are engineered to provide an extremely smooth cutting finish on porcelain, marble and granite. The Mesh Rim design allows for less friction and more efficient heat dispersion for superior cutting...



www.homedepot.com


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

chandler48 said:


> I was in need of a new blade, so I decided to experiment a little. I have used thin kerf blades, but they seem to wander and distort a little. So I bought this Ridgid blade for the current project. Holey moley, what a great blade. it has a thick center core and who knows what on the outer rim. It does not vibrate, distort and cuts like butter. Expensive, yeah, but if I get a few jobs out of it the cost will amortize.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Great blade, MS edge has some kind of shopping comparison program on my system, it offered me a $30.00 exact match blade on E-Bay. 

Not the $52.00 HD one. 

ED


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Keiv said:


> The specific models I was looking at for both brands were these. That rigid has been through a few “upgrades” from what I understand, so I’m not sure if that’s similar to what you used.
> 
> Rigid R4031S
> Diamondback DB070-1
> ...


I have used that Ridgid saw for many pro jobs. It's not as good as some higher priced models (including Ridgid's own), but it's also lighter than those, easier to move around, and does quite a good job. It's hard to find a decent tile saw that will cut 24" tiles at that price. I would recommend it. It has plunge cutting, which is what you want. It can also cut miters with its angle adjustment.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

chandler48 said:


> I was in need of a new blade, so I decided to experiment a little. I have used thin kerf blades, but they seem to wander and distort a little.


You are probably on the right track there with the thin blades. I recently used a rental MK, which is a $1,000 tile saw. It was a good design but it was a complete disaster. I couldn't even cut a 1" strip off a 12" tile with the strip cracking every time. The only thing I could figure was the matter was the blade wasn't perfectly flat. Once it gets off, there is no fixing it.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I purposely shaved an entire sliver off the edge of a 12" tile that measured less than 1/8" with this blade. Nize!


----------

